# Wired Keyboard Help



## officerripley (Feb 13, 2022)

Have a 2-1/2-year-old HP Classic Wired Keyboard (don't think it's Mechanical since it only cost $18.49) USB-wired into my 2-month-old ASUSTek desktop computer. This morning when trying to wake up the comp, the keyboard was unresponsive 'till I unplugged and re-plugged in the keyboard 3 times. Device Mgr says the keyboard drivers don't need to be updated, they're working "fine" supposedly. So now I'm wondering if I need to replace the keyboard since the computer that I usb-plug it into is only 2 months old. I thought the wired keyboards were supposed to last longer than 2-1/2 years but then again, I don't see that HP is even making 'em anymore. Any thoughts? (Much appreciated, btw.)


----------



## jakbird (Feb 13, 2022)

It might be a case of oxidation on the USB contacts.  Unplugging/plugging it in several times can scrape away a thin layer of oxide that builds up on electrical contacts.  If the problem persists, try a different USB port on the computer.  If that fails, time for another keyboard.

I have several USB keyboards, some 5-10 years old, still working.  But nothing lasts forever.  I had one recently bought keyboard fail after six months, it happens.


----------



## John cycling (Feb 13, 2022)

My two wired keyboards are from the mid 1990s and still working fine.
A couple of times I've taken the keys off, cleaned everything and put them back on.

However, since updating to an Asus motherboard a few months ago the screen periodically freezes, and concurrently with that the trackball and keyboard don't work.  Sometimes the screen starts working again in a 1/2 minute or so but otherwise I have unplugged and plugged the power cord back into the motherboard (power connection on back of computer) and then it works again.

I've discovered the cord doesn't need to be unplugged, as long as I wiggle the powercord in the motherboard connection.  It doesn't appear to be loose but there's apparently an inherent issue with the Asus motherboard connections.  I've noticed online that others have been having similar issues.  I'm not happy with Asus for that reason and won't get another product from them but for the most part it's working okay.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 13, 2022)

The other thing to do is tip the keyboard either away from you or towards you.  Tap it *LIGHTLY *on your table - lightly I said!!! Sometimes food particles or dirt will get between the contact pads. Canned air will help that.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 14, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Have a 2-1/2-year-old HP Classic Wired Keyboard (don't think it's Mechanical since it only cost $18.49) USB-wired into my 2-month-old ASUSTek desktop computer. This morning when trying to wake up the comp, the keyboard was unresponsive 'till I unplugged and re-plugged in the keyboard 3 times. Device Mgr says the keyboard drivers don't need to be updated, they're working "fine" supposedly. So now I'm wondering if I need to replace the keyboard since the computer that I usb-plug it into is only 2 months old. I thought the wired keyboards were supposed to last longer than 2-1/2 years but then again, I don't see that HP is even making 'em anymore. Any thoughts? (Much appreciated, btw.)



Mine does that occasionally.

I found all I need to do is shut the system down, unplug & replug the keyboard, and it works.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 14, 2022)

Thanks so much for all the good info., everybody.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 14, 2022)

I have a couple USB ports on my computer that will work with certain peripherals but not my keyboard. I wound up getting a USB hub because I was running out of good ports and that solved the problem. It has its own power supply, so it doesn't rely on power from the computer to run the peripherals, which makes me think that there's a power issue with the ports on the computer. Since it works now, I haven't bothered to troubleshoot it any further.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 14, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I have a couple USB ports on my computer that will work with certain peripherals but not my keyboard. I wound up getting a USB hub because I was running out of good ports and that solved the problem. It has its own power supply, so it doesn't rely on power from the computer to run the peripherals, which makes me think that there's a power issue with the ports on the computer. Since it works now, I haven't bothered to troubleshoot it any further.


You know, that's a great idea. I also got a USB hub and if that keybd becomes unresponsive again, I'm going to try plugging it into the hub.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

It really irks me that wired keyboards don't have a detachable cable.


----------

